# Rememberance Day - The eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month.



## Ferocious (Nov 8, 2020)

This being the nearest Sunday to Rememberance Day, I did my two minutes of respectful silence this morning in rememberance of all those fine young men and women who lost there lives in wars around the world.........did you?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a wall in my living room filled with pictures of my family in uniform, and a separate garden in my yard by my back door with a stone that reads “all gave some, some gave all”.  I always remember.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061544058131267585


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Nov 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thank you, Bea, it's a while since I've heard those words in full.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2020)

We have our events on the day, not on Sunday.  Wednesday is Nov. 11th and we will be laying wreaths and having several remembrance services.  Attendance will be scant, but we will be giving out awards anyhow.  My brethren from the Korean War are fewer and fewer just as with WWII.  Viet Nam Vets are beginning to thin a bit as well.  Incredible.  It has been 75 yrs. since the end of WWII, and when I remember what happened during that war, it wasn't so long ago at all.  I read a lot about that war and if the U.S. had gotten into it from the beginning, it would have been over and done with in no time.  The waiting set everyone back.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 9, 2020)

WWI is the forgotten war. Unlike most wars, it didn't settle much. But WWI was a death machine, it ground up young men, and spit out corpses. My grandfather was stationed in France. He captured a number of Germans all by himself. And he was gassed.  Like most men, who were traumatized in war, he seldom spoke of it. 11-11-11 to all.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2020)

Lest we forget!


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

My friend 's grandfather was in WW1 and wrote the attached during his time in the trenches. I have only copied a few pages and tried to  decipher  his writing. There are more pages but I think some of the writing gives an idea of the hell they went through. Some of it is not quite clear but I think from the snippets one gets an idea. The pages do not follow. He liked to write poetry. We will remember.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2020)

Fascinating reading @Treacle 
You're friend is fortunate to have his writings. Thank you for sharing them here.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

My uncle was gassed in France and had respiratory problems ever after.  During WWII Sarin and Soman were being considered by some as useful to stop the D-Day invasion.  Not only stop it, but kill everything in sight.  Vicious gases and fortunately, Hitler did not like using such weapons.  Himmler did.  The difference between the two was; Himmler was nothing but a chicken farmer before the war, Hitler did serve in WWI and remembered what the gas did.  I guess he got a whiff or two himself since we know he was not beneath all other forms of sadistic behavior.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2020)

Remembrance Day services here in Australia are a bit different this year because of COVID 19. The service at the War Museum in Canberra was held in a more open space than is usual and was by invitation only. The Last Post, the time of silent remembering and the rest of the service were broadcast via public radio. 

WW I is not a forgotten war over here. We commemorate it every year on April 25 which was the date in 1915 when the British, including Australians and New Zealanders (ANZACS), attempted to invade Turkish territory. The invasion was a failure but it lit a flame in the Australian psyche and over time every generation has heard the stories from this and other campaigns and wars where Australians have fought and died. 

My husband and I have visited many war cemeteries when we have travelled overseas including Gallipoli in Turkey, Krangi in Singapore, and Port Moresby and Rabaul in PNG. We hold the memory of the fallen in our hearts always. We acknowledge the ongoing pain of those who served and returned home again with thoughts and memories that could only be shared with their comrades in arms. My heart aches today for all of them today.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 10, 2020)

The price of freedom is not cheap.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2020)

Very true, Ellen Marie, but not all wars are about such lofty ideals.
When Australians ran towards the Turkish guns at Gallipoli it was the Turks defending their freedom, not the ANZACs. Our men were fighting for King and country, someone else's king and someone else's country at that.

It was different during the Pacific War when Australia was not only threatened but actually under attack. Then it was the Japanese who were fighting for the God Emperor and expanded territory and we were defending our freedom.

Much depends on perspective but in every war the cost is appalling for one side or other.

On a softer note, these images are from this morning's early service in Sydney with the Opera House as the backdrop.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2020)

This is on Memorial Drive Adelaide South Australia
Our Indigenous Nurses and Soldiers were not recognised as citizens of Australia until 1967


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2020)

Last year's Veteran's Day event.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

Rememberance


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 11, 2020)

There's a spot on my living room wall in rememberance. My father was in World War One. My grandson was a flag bearer on Veterans Day recently. I missed all the wars due to my age. I was a cadet only in WWII.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

U.S. World War I veteran Joseph Ambrose (1896–1988) attends the dedication parade for the Vietnam Veterans Memorial in 1982, holding the flag that covered the casket of his son, Clement, who was killed in the Korean War.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 11, 2020)

Our " HEROS " haven't just been HUMANS.........Our LOYAL COMPANIONS were there giving their ALL. THANK YOU to those so DEDICATED.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you @MickaC . There are a number of the sites that makes reference to the courage of animals. Not sure I've copied the web sites right but hopefully something will come through.

https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/7-greatest-animal-war-heroes/
https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/n...e/news-story/4da7827ceb9abf12c89caae7fad03bd3


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> My friend 's grandfather was in WW1 and wrote the attached during his time in the trenches. I have only copied a few pages and tried to  decipher  his writing. There are more pages but I think some of the writing gives an idea of the hell they went through. Some of it is not quite clear but I think from the snippets one gets an idea. The pages do not follow. He liked to write poetry. We will remember.


Wow, those are absolutely amazing, thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)

"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn./ At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them." -Laurence Bunton


----------

